# My modest Ti V10R collection



## mr.snakeman (Jun 6, 2014)

Ti V10R R5 (5x (2 NIB)), TiV10R2 U2 (gold, black), TiV10R+ U2 (2x), Ti 14500 hex spacer, 2 different Ti 18650 tubes-both with trits and tritted el. switches, 2 Ti 14500 tubes with trits, several Modolo and Ku clips, Ku Ti el.switches (7) with different trit configs., Ti Ku drilled (8) cooling rings (2x) with trits, Ti anodized control ring and various other parts (I think thats all). Sorry no pics as yet, still trying to learn how.:huh::duh2:


----------



## ven (Jun 6, 2014)

Come on mr snakeman,you cant do that without pics


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 6, 2014)

Great thread - I've just sold my Mirage V11R, but will take some photos of mine this weekend - trits / ano / different bezels - it's all good!!

I think the most trits I can put on one unit is
Cooling ring - 36
Body - 10 (I need to double check this)
Switch - 6
Bezel - 6

58 trits!! With that you hardly need to turn it on...


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 6, 2014)

ven said:


> Come on mr snakeman,you cant do that without pics


I know, I know. This was not meant to be a new thread but rather an addition to an already existing thread. How this happened, I don´t know.


----------



## ven (Jun 6, 2014)

If you can post pics it would be great although jealousy would be in abundance from me

Regards ven:thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 6, 2014)

nfetterly said:


> I think the most trits I can put on one unit is
> Cooling ring - 36
> Body - 10 (I need to double check this)
> Switch - 6
> ...


That's a great collection mr.snakeman! The V10R is my favorite production light. I currently have two, and would like to add one or two more.

Regarding trits, you can do even more.  Here are a few pics of my pride and joy. It has *71* trits; 10 on the bezel, 36 on the cooling fin, 10 on the center ring, 12 on the tail, and three in the switch. I have an idea for a light with even more trits! :devil:


----------



## ven (Jun 6, 2014)

Absolutely stunning............... you have some of the most amazing lights i have seen.............ever.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, that`s insane


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 6, 2014)

ven said:


> Absolutely stunning............... you have some of the most amazing lights i have seen.............ever.





mr.snakeman said:


> Thanks for sharing, that`s insane


Thanks guys!  Hopefully you can figure out how to post pictures mr.snakeman. I would love to see pictures of your lights.


----------



## Srargaz (Jun 8, 2014)

Give me a price list, awesome trit lights. Keep up the great work. Great pictures


----------



## BigK (Jun 15, 2014)

that is very cool!! anyone got a link to a "how to" on these trits?


----------



## stargazin (Jun 16, 2014)

I too would like to know where and how to get these mods.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow. That's incredibly beautiful. 
I'd love to throw some trits in my Tcr2vn & Tcr10vn. I think they are trit worthy


----------



## stargazin (Jun 16, 2014)

Absolutely amazing. Truly impressed with these torches.


----------

